# Cascade Apa



## KHB (21/5/08)

Ive put together a new recipie as im running low on specialty grains put have heaps of cascade.

4.5kg barret burston ale malt
.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt

60 min boil

20gm cascade 60min
15gm cascade 30min
15gm cascade 15min
15gm cascade 0min

yeast 1056

Mash in at 66 degrees for 60mins with mash out at 75.6 degrees for 10mins

Estimated colour 9.2
IBU'S 24.1


What ya Reckon??


Cheers KHB


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/5/08)

KHB said:


> Ive put together a new recipie as im running low on specialty grains put have heaps of cascade.
> 
> 4.5kg barret burston ale malt
> .5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt
> ...



KHB,

what gravity are you aiming for? 
If around the 1050 mark I would try the following.
For my tastes, I would up the IBU's to around 35IBU
and rather than add 15g at 30 mins and 0 minutes add 30g at 20 minutes and then 
dry hop with 20-30 grams for 7 days.

Others will have different opinions but that is what I would do.

C&B
TDA


----------



## hairofthedog (21/5/08)

bump all ya hop additions up by @ least 5 grams


----------



## drsmurto (21/5/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> KHB,
> 
> what gravity are you aiming for?
> If around the 1050 mark I would try the following.
> ...



Agree with TDA - need at least 35 IBUs for this and a whole lot more cascade goodness.


----------



## braufrau (21/5/08)

What about some dry hops?


----------



## bconnery (21/5/08)

If you have heaps of Cascade you could drop the 60 and just go for lots of late additions. 
Start at 30, or even 20, and increase the amounts...
30-35 will work nicely...


----------



## KHB (21/5/08)

Changes made

4.5kg barret burston ale malt
.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt

60 min boil

20gm cascade 60min
20gm cascade 30min
30gm cascade 20min
30gm cascade 0min

yeast 1056

Mash in at 66 degrees for 60mins with mash out at 75.6 degrees for 10mins

Estimated colour 9.2
IBU'S 33.1



OG aiming for is 1047


I usually dry hop with 1gm per litre

What you think??


----------



## Jye (21/5/08)

KHB said:


> What you think??



Looks like beer  

Definitely move the 0 min hops to dry hop.


----------



## KHB (21/5/08)

So not use them at 0min at all and ignore my 1gm per litre dry hopping regime???

Will use less hops anyway and i notice it dosnt change IBUs either!

Just noticed my AA% was out changed it now i have


25gm cascade @20min

IBU's 35.7

30gm cascade dryhopping


----------



## Duff (22/5/08)

Plenty. Just go with the one at 33IBU. A beer can have too much Cascade and overpower the malt. Personally, I toss some in at flameout and leave steep and still get plenty of hop aroma.


----------



## eric8 (22/5/08)

Here is a recipe I did with all Cascade.

Amount Item Type % or IBU
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 78.57 %
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 14.29 %
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 7.14 %
60.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (45 min) Hops 10.8 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (30 min) Hops 6.0 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU


----------



## T.D. (22/5/08)

Looks good Eric. What IBU was that - Plenty of malt in there so could have gone for a healthy IBU.


----------



## SJW (22/5/08)

Looks a lot like Docs Yardglass Session Lite.


----------



## KHB (22/5/08)

Well this is the recipie om gonna go with hoping to get it brewed on a day off next week, will report back how its going.

4.5kg barret burston ale malt
.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt

60 min boil

20gm cascade 60min
20gm cascade 30min
25gm cascade 20min
30gm cascade Dry Hopping for 7 days

yeast 1056

Mash in at 66 degrees for 60mins with mash out at 75.6 degrees for 10mins

Estimated colour 9.2
IBU'S 35.7



OG aiming for is 1047


----------



## drsmurto (22/5/08)

Just to throw in my 2 c, I find dry hopping with cascade leads to a grassy flavour/aroma to the beer. Dumping in a whole truckload at flameout and letting it steep for 15 mins while i sanitise and connect up the chiller gives me plenty of cascade aroma minus the grassiness.

Each to their own tho.


----------



## T.D. (22/5/08)

I agree with Dr Smurto. I have never had OTT grassy flavours from dry hopping cascade (although I do find it go give a more "raw" flavour) but I definitely think that a flameout addition is sufficient. Plenty of aroma available from that alone and it is much more "integrated" IMO.


----------



## SJW (22/5/08)

> Just to throw in my 2 c, I find dry hopping with cascade leads to a grassy flavour/aroma to the beer. Dumping in a whole truckload at flameout and letting it steep for 15 mins while i sanitise and connect up the chiller gives me plenty of cascade aroma minus the grassiness.
> 
> Each to their own tho.



Me too! I dry hopped with Cascade once and it never recovered. Too grassy for me. That amount of Cascade without the dry hopping would be fine, or as mentioned a later addition but these days I just do a 60 and a 20 min addition for most brews and find that works fine.

Steve


----------



## eric8 (22/5/08)

T.D. said:


> Looks good Eric. What IBU was that - Plenty of malt in there so could have gone for a healthy IBU.



Was around the 48 mark. First try I had after gassin it up was really harsh, I thought it was going to shite, but after a week or two it started to mellow out a lot. One of the best brews I have done, which is why I have ordered a whole lot of cascade flowers.

eric


----------



## KHB (22/5/08)

4.5kg barret burston ale malt
.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt

60 min boil

20gm cascade 60min
20gm cascade 30min
25gm cascade 20min
30gm cascade 0min

yeast 1056

Mash in at 66 degrees for 60mins with mash out at 75.6 degrees for 10mins

Estimated colour 9.2
IBU'S 35.7

Well considering the amount of times i have dry hopped an apa i might try the 30gm at flameout and see how that goes.

Im sure it will be drinkable either way


OG aiming for is 1047


----------



## BoilerBoy (22/5/08)

Not exactly endeared with cascade as a bittering hop, love it as a 20 min addition and after though.
Obviously just my opinion, but generally choose simcoe for a bittering additon.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Jerry (22/5/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> Not exactly endeared with cascade as a bittering hop, love it as a 20 min addition and after though.
> Obviously just my opinion, but generally choose simcoe for a bittering additon.
> 
> Cheers,
> BB



Same here.

I tend to use Pride of Ringwood a fair bit for bittering followed by Cascade all the way through.

Amarillo also works well.

Scott


----------



## BoilerBoy (22/5/08)

Jerry said:


> Same here.
> 
> I tend to use Pride of Ringwood a fair bit for bittering followed by Cascade all the way through.
> 
> ...



Agreed,

I don't mind POR at all on its own, but it does shine up pretty well next to Cascade & Amarillo.

BB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/5/08)

KHB said:


> Ive put together a new recipie as im running low on specialty grains put have heaps of cascade.
> 
> 4.5kg barret burston ale malt
> .5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt
> ...




I know you have a ship load of cascade so I won't even suggest to use Simcoe or Northern Brewer for bittering.


BYB


----------



## KHB (22/5/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I know you have a ship load of cascade so I won't even suggest to use Simcoe or Northern Brewer for bittering.
> 
> 
> BYB






Yeah and i wanna make an ALL cascade APA


----------

